#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  GBTU/UPTU 2011 Even Semester Exam Schedule Announced

## Saumya

Hi Fellow FaaDoO Engineers

GBTU/UPTU has finally announced the schedule for 2011 even semester exams. I have attached the schedule for all the years and branches in PDF form, so that you all can download it easily.

Time to start studying now.

All the best to all of you. May you all score great marks in these exams!  :D: 





  Similar Threads: Any news of the key/answer sheets to the recently held GBTU/UPTU 2013 SEExams GBTU Pratice Papers free download | Practice Papers for GBTU 2012 BITSAT 2011 Test Centers Allotment Announced - Check your BITSAT 2011 Test centre UPTU 2011 Solutions | UPTU SEE 2011 Answer Key | UPTU Solutions PDF

----------

